

DTU sets new world record for data transmission (43 Tbit/s single fibre, 67km) - Systemic33
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fing.dk%2Fartikel%2Fdtu-slaar-verdensrekord-datatransmission-169478&edit-text=

======
Systemic33
I could't find an english article, so if you have any translation questions,
just ask me. I'm a bachelor student at DTU (Technical University of Denmark),
although not involved in this.

